# TTS Test drive impression..



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

So I finally got to take a MK3 TTS out for a test drive, having owned a MK2 (manual) for 6 years I was interested to see the improvements as I'm looking to buy soon. I drove the car from Slough Audi, it was a 2017 Black edition model in Ara blue with S-Tronic, quite a few options but strangely it didn't have the automatic climate control pack (comfort) so just had the basic manual controls. The new car salesman looked after me which I thought was a bit strange as in my email i stated that I was looking for a used one! It soon became obvious that he was trying to sell me the one I was about to test drive. I stated that it wasn't to the spec I was after plus I wouldn't but a car registered after 1st April 2017 due to the new tax rules...he eventually conceded  and hand me over to a used car salesman who scanned all the used cars (which I had already been doing for the past few weeks!) and came up with nothing to my requirements...we then valued my car - He was very impressed with my car and said it was one of the cleanest ones he had seen for the age despite all the options & low mileage (55K) he still only offered £9,500 for it (£12K-£13K in Autotrader)
so eventually we went out for the test drive...
> Definitely can feel the speed difference over the old TTS  
> I love the 'burping' noise during the upshifts when you boot it  
> The noise is great although wasn't sure if some of it was artificial - the salesman wasn't sure?
> The virtual cockpit is excellent particularly the map display - very smooth!
> I did notice some lag whilst using the paddle controls (was in dynamic + sports)
> I wasn't impressed with the B&O sound system - lacked deep bass  
> The interior is definitely a step up although I think it would be a bit dull from the passenger's perspective...
> Ara blue is a great colour.
> Running 20" wheels felt fine even in dynamic mode - Car had 20" V-spokes.
> I'm not so keen on the black edition - I like the privacy glass but not so much the black mirrors, grill & diffuser.

Generally i think to make the car from a great car to a fantastic car you do need quite a few of the options but I guess that's just my opinion as I do like a load of gadgets I also tend to keep my cars for a long time..
These are just my first impressions/opinions...Now to find that needle in the haystack that has everything I want :?


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Love the black edition.


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Unsure how you can't not like the Black Edition.

Maybe I am bias since I have that exact car above (WIth Elec climate though :lol: )


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

jhoneyman said:


> Unsure how you can't not like the Black Edition.
> 
> Maybe I am bias since I have that exact car above (WIth Elec climate though  )


It's not that I don't like it but I would prefer silver mirrors & different wheels (20" Y-spoke)
The one I drove was still a gorgeous car...I think the digital climate controls should be standard...they will make a basic steering wheel an optional extra soon!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

Pretty bang on what I think with everything you say. I went from a mk2 TTS manual to a mk3 TTS S-tronic in march so similar situation.

Some of the noise is false. If you drive in dynamic it's louder. You can change the volume of the cabin noise in the settings.

There is some lag, you just get used to it, don't think there is any thing you can do about it. The car seems to think you want to downshift sometimes when you actually want to upshift or vice Versa. But you do learn what it's doing.

B&O is an incredible amount of money for very little extra IMO. I went for the tech pack with the mid spec stereo, so better than standard and if anything I would say it has too much bass although playing with the settings has made it a lot better. A lot of people on here will make out B&O is much better but I get the impression that is just them justifying the money they paid for it. I test drove cars with both before I decided not to bother with B&O.

I prefer the girlfriend not being able to take over my radio although she has found out how she can plug her phone into the centra console hole cable and take it over still so from a passenger point of view she's happy...

I have the 20's on mine and wouldn't have it any other way. Can't tell difference in ride between one of my colleague who I lift share with who has a TDI mk3 with 18's. Also looks much better I think, definitely stands above the rest. They are an arse to clean though. And I'm not looking forward to replacing the tyres! I don't think there is much difference in price from 18's/19's though.

I'm also not keen on the black edition. The silver mirrors and diffuser are the best bit of the TTS and the black edition makes a TTS look like a normal TT at a glance so I don't see the point in paying more for something which makes it look less.

Ara blue is nice. I had ara blue, vegas yellow and Daytona grey in mind and I ended up going for the grey as I was too scared of getting the yellow in case I didn't like it or I got unwelcome attention for it, and I wanted the red interior which doesn't really go with the blue.

Youl love it, it's just waiting for that perfect one now. I'd get yours up on auto trader now. I sold my mk2 TTS 2008 80k for £11600 in December and had no car for 3 months while they built mine.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

steamcake said:


> Pretty bang on what I think with everything you say. I went from a mk2 TTS manual to a mk3 TTS S-tronic in march so similar situation.
> 
> Some of the noise is false. If you drive in dynamic it's louder. You can change the volume of the cabin noise in the settings.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your feedback..It's interesting hearing from someone that has come from a similar car. Daytona Grey would be my second choice colour but if they car had everything I was after then I would go for it. I now need to listen to a car that doesn't have the B/O system, I only thought that there was the Audi Sound System & B/O? I really thought it was going to impress me but I was as disappointed with it as I was with the Bose in my current car. I ended up adding a sub to sort out the low end response. I guess it depends upon what type of music you listen too but i love my bass  
I found if you clean your car regularly the brake dust comes off easily, if you let it bake on then that's a different matter! So I'm not fussed about cleaning the Y-spokes. 
I'm expecting it to take some time before I find the right car so can't really put my car up for sale yet but I'm going to get the photos/video stuff ready so I can act fast. I have a lot of options on mine which I think will help...
How long did yours take to sell?


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

If you go into sound settings and turn bass up to 75% you right leg gets blown with the bass coming out.

I tried 100% but it was crazy load. BOOM BOOM BOOM

The BO is amazing just needs setting up. It responds to the treble and bass setting really well and also the sound placement. I had Bose in my MK 2 and it was nothing really. The BO after I set it up was OMG.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

Nyxx said:


> If you go into sound settings and turn bass up to 75% you right leg gets blown with the bass coming out.
> 
> I tried 100% but it was crazy load. BOOM BOOM BOOM
> 
> The BO is amazing just needs setting up. It responds to the treble and bass setting really well and also the sound placement.


The sales guy did turn the bass setting up to max but we were only using the radio as the source, maybe it will sound better with a different source, I'll have another play if I get the chance...


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I was using my iPhone and I could not have bass at 100% it felt I would blow the speakers.

The bass was so powerful the it was blowing my right leg like I had a hair dryer on full belt on my leg


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

I suspect there was something awry with the system in the OPs test vehicle.

The bass is immense in the B&O and for me it was an absolute no brainer to spec over the very weedy standard offering.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

He did play with the sound processing so maybe that took some of the bass away?


----------



## GoodThunder (Jul 19, 2016)

I must confirm too: Bass and sound clarity are excellent. B&O is a no-brainer in this car.


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

olly2016 said:


> I must confirm too: Bass and sound clarity are excellent. B&O is a no-brainer in this car.


I got B&O as standard because I have a black edition but had I not of got the black edition I would have speced it and I'd get it again, it's simply the best standard in car system ive ever heard, put something Hi res through it and the quality is breath taking, half the problem these days is compressed files


----------



## GrantTTS (Mar 18, 2016)

I have the B & O and it is very good compared to many systems.

Somehow I don't find it as rewarding as my previous bespoke system I had before in my BMW (which I bought with base system in and had modified by High Down/Fourmasters). I think when I got the Audison/Rainbow/Hertz/JL system I suddenly heard detail I had never heard before and was amazed, just don't get that with the B & O also I am always tweaking it here and there.

Maybe it is trying to be too clever with surround etc and I am just a simpleton for audio. One other thought that nags me when I cant get the audio 'comfortable' is that maybe there is too much wind and road noise in the cabin, and yes I have the soundaktor turned off.

Tin hat and body armour on waiting for the flak!


----------



## steamcake (Jan 22, 2012)

[/quote]How long did yours take to sell?[/quote]

I put it up for sale in October very high, I think about £13.5k just to see if anyone wanted it as I had a 4 month wait until my new one arrived I'd just ordered and I just got idiots ringing me offering me £8k and stuff for it so I let it run out on autotrader and then put it back up when ebay had an offer on for a free listing at start of December at £12.5k and I had loads of interest to begin with but nobody came, then it ran out and a guy rang me the next day asking if it had gone and turned up and bought it on Christmas Eve. So seems as you've got some time and it sounds like a nice one I'd put it up high and see if you get any takers for now.

Back to the B&O it's opinion I guess then. Those who have it defend it like mad hence all the comments above. Those who don't seem to say what I do. I see it as I wouldn't spend £1200 or whatever it is on the system in my home that I would keep forever let alone a car I won't have for more than 3/4 years that I spend maybe an hour a day in, for minimal difference between the Audi music system or the standard one. I don't think the B&O changed my GFV either so it gets paid for totally by your monthly payments, whereas the tech pack and the wheels both raised my GFV. Or maybe the B&O would have changed my GFV if I hadn't spec'd the tech pack, I can't remember. If you have the money I guess go for it.

There's 3 setups (I think). Standard if you don't spec anything. Audi music system if you spec the tech pack (satnav and AMI) and the B&O if you spec the comfort pack (reverse sensors, temp readouts on air con etc).

The only thing I regret about the spec I got was no spec'ing hold assist at the time. But have had it activated since.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nyxx (May 1, 2012)

I agree about spending 1k on a car sound set up, just like another 1K for matrix lights...but that for me is why I buy second hand. 
Happy to let someone else lose the VAT / 50% of the value, or a lot more as it seems extra's are really not a good idear money wise.

If you need a brand new car every 3 years leasing is problerly the way to go.

But we are all diffrent and have diffrent needs. Each to there own.

Would I pay 1k for B&O? no would I pay 1k for matrix? No, would I pay 1.5k for nice seats? No, but all are very nice to have, whats exspensive to one man can be cheap to another.


----------



## F1_STAR (Mar 11, 2015)

Can pay dividends selling through the private route, but this time around I didn't bother with it, may try next time, but ended up selling my MK3 TT to Audi and offered me a fair price for it, was only two years old and they sold it within 24 hours.... Healthy demand for the current MK3 second hand car market.


----------



## mirinjawbo (Sep 25, 2016)

I've read its not worth it if playing low quality rips. So most stuff download onto phones


----------



## Gulliver (Jul 17, 2016)

I think it comes down to budget with options like the B&O.

If you can afford it then imo it is worth every penny and some, if you are keeping to a budget then I am sure the basic or next step up is serviceable.

My thought is if you are going to buy a car for £40K plus then it seems pointless to cheapen the 'in car' experience for a grand especially if you are purchasing higher up the TT 'food chain'.


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Happy enough with the ASS, its not a bad system really. Not that its a great one either, but its quite nicely balanced and clear. It has some punch to it when turned up too.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

Gulliver said:


> I think it comes down to budget with options like the B&O.
> 
> If you can afford it then imo it is worth every penny and some, if you are keeping to a budget then I am sure the basic or next step up is serviceable.
> 
> My thought is if you are going to buy a car for £40K plus then it seems pointless to cheapen the 'in car' experience for a grand especially if you are purchasing higher up the TT 'food chain'.


I never really consider how much the car costs. Just how much the deposit is and what I'll pay per month. Adding B&O to my car hardly put the monthly payment up by much. After having the woeful Audi Sound system in an S3, I'd say the B&O is a no brainer, as is Satnav. Other options I'd say are far more marmite. As to buying used low mileage - the reality is, if you're going down the PCP route, you'll get a cheaper overall deal by ordering a brand new car. I got £2500 dealer contribution and £2500 from Audi, then on top of that, got them to screw down the APR. The quote I got on a used TTS with 3k on the clock, more or less same spec as my car I ordered, was £60 more per month with £1800 more on the deposit. Go figure...


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

Mark Pred said:


> I never really consider how much the car costs. Just how much the deposit is and what I'll pay per month. Adding B&O to my car hardly put the monthly payment up by much. After having the woeful Audi Sound system in an S3, I'd say the B&O is a no brainer, as is Satnav. Other options I'd say are far more marmite. As to buying used low mileage - the reality is, if you're going down the PCP route, you'll get a cheaper overall deal by ordering a brand new car. I got £2500 dealer contribution and £2500 from Audi, then on top of that, got them to screw down the APR. The quote I got on a used TTS with 3k on the clock, more or less same spec as my car I ordered, was £60 more per month with £1800 more on the deposit. Go figure...


Mines on lease so tech+comfort pack is +£100 a month which is a quarter of the price I'm paying a month, for things I won't even use or notice much, so it was a no brainer to not get them for me  Not like I have to worry about reselling either.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Maybe its just me when I'm driving I'm concentrating on my driving, thinking about the road ahead, dozy drivers, etc. or talking with my passenger. I'm not really listening that intently to whatever's playing. On top of that, having a roadster there's always a fair bit of road noise and noise from the surrounding traffic and environment which would detract from the output of a high grade sound system.
I think the only time I really listen to the audio system in my car, and by that I mean soaking up the sounds, the highs and lows, the sound stage and the music ..... is when I'm parked up going nowhere. To my mind that's not worth 900 quid.


----------



## Dino_Donis (Apr 19, 2004)

So I had a look at another TTS which had B&O this time the dealer gave me the keys so I could have a play on my own. I paired up my phone and played some tracks. Definitely sounded good and the bass came through when I cranked the volume up...


----------

